# ¡Hurra! Lexinauta nos ha brindado más de mil contribuciones



## swift

Un cibernauta que nos encanta con su riqueza de palabras
Un valioso forista que poco a poco ha alcanzado la gran cifra
Un ratoncito que lee diccionarios y que lucha contra las aberraciones lingüísticas...

¡Felicidades, Lexinauta, por tus primeras mil contribuciones!​


----------



## totor

*¡¡¡enhorabuena, daniel!!!

¡¡¡y por otros mil!!!
*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Sí, claro, felicitaciones!!.........que encuentres palabras para otros mil, y otros mil, y otros mil...........*


----------



## la_machy

(lucky...).

*Muchas, muchísimas felicidades por compartir tus conocimientos con quien los necesita, incluida esta mexicana.*
*Espero que esos 1,000 se multipliquen indefinidamente y compartir muchos de ellos.*

*Un abrazote,*
*MARIE*


----------



## romarsan

*FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO LEXINAUTA

Un placer leer tus aportaciones en el foro.

Traje algo de picar para la fiesta. 

Ojalá que sean muchos más.

Saludos.

*


----------



## Vampiro

Lexinauta.
Qué gusto saludarte por el primer milenio; el mismo gusto que me da encontrarte y coincidir contigo en algún hilo.
Tienes siempre algo valioso que decir y esa cuota de amabilidad que a veces tanto se extraña.
Te traje un regalo que espero de corazon que te haga falta.

Un abrazo y adelante, que los primeros mil son los que cuestan.
 
Eduardo.
_


----------



## Lexinauta

*Gracias a todos* 
(¿O debería decir a 'todos y a todas', como proponen _algunos y algunas _ participantes de estos foros?).

¡Pasé los 1000 y no me di cuenta! 

Gracias también por los regalos.
(Vampiro, dejaré de lado _esa cuota de amabilidad_ de la que hablás y pecaré de falta de ubanidad, pero... ¿se puede cambiar el regalo?, porque yo _*DETESTO*_ —así, con mayúsculas, negritas y bastardillas— el fútbol.)

Para hacer llegar contribuciones en metálico, comunicarse por MP. 

De nuevo, mis agradecimientos a todos.


----------



## romarsan

Lexinauta said:


> *Gracias a todos*
> 
> 
> Para hacer llegar contribuciones en metálico, comunicarse por MP.



¡No me digas que no te llegó el cheque!


----------



## Vampiro

¿Un argentino que detesta el fútbol?… ¿Qué está pasando en este mundo?
Bueno, bueno, cambiemos el regalo, espero que este sí te guste; la del 2007 fue una cosecha histórica.
Si me sales con que no bebes y después me dices que tampoco bailas apretado, me voy a empezar a preocupar…

_


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Lexinauta*: 
Te juro que fue con la mejor intención que te había dejado de regalo uno de tus manjares favoritos, pero sos un desconfiado imperdonable.
En fin, como muestra de buena voluntad, te permito esto.
*Felicitaciones por tus mil concienzudos aportes,* y si por casualidad no te gusta el segundo regalo que te ha hecho Vampiro, tené la bondad de enviarlo a mi casita y hacemos las paces de por vida, ¡lo juro!, que los vinos chilenos son los mejores del mundo.


----------



## Lexinauta

Gracias al regalo de Vampiro, levanto mi copa y ¡brindo por todos ustedes!

El _vino_ vino bárbaro para acompañar el jamón y, sobre todo, los distintos QUESOS. 

(_A quien le calce el sayo:_ si un gato ofrece queso, hay gato encerrado.)

Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Muchas Felicidades, campeón!! Que nos sigamos viendo los próximos 10.000. Veo que vas bien surtido de vituallas, pero traigo algo que nunca puede faltar.

Pues eso, que enhorabuena. Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Angel.Aura

Me uno a las felicitaciones, Lexinauta!!  

Spero non sia troppo tardi per questo 

Laura


----------



## Lexinauta

*Ant*...e todo, gracias retroactivas por las felicitaciones (y la cerveza).

*Laura*, non ci conosciamo molti però ti ringranzio molto (soppratutto per i dolci ).


----------



## bb008

*Feliz Postiversario Lexi, es un verdadero placer leer aportes como los tuyos...Saludos.*

*BB008.-*


----------



## gatogab

Un abrazote, Lexi.


----------

